# 30.9 degrees here!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew! Mind you it is not the heavy, late summer, heat that drains you.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

32c on my patio in the shade at the moment, just got back from Hereford and the house is like a sauna.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey! We are lucky that our old, clay lump, cottage is brilliant at keeping out the heat in the summer and the cold in the winter. Just 22 C in the house


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

32C according to the car but 29C on the verandah in the shade.....

very sudden change and we were only supposed to get to 25C today with thunderstorms

haven't seen those yet either but there's still time.....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its bank holiday in England, shouldn't it be raining :grin2:

22° here in Brandenburg, but its a bit windy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bright clear blue sky full sun and not a cloud or haze in the sky but our BH is not till tomorrow and ten again on Thursday (tomorrow VE Day and Thursday = Ascension Day).


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I walked the dog up to the A3M this morning just before 11.00 o'clock. The tailback of vehicles heading for the delights(?) of Hayling Island stretched northwards back up the A3M as far as the eye could see.
Don't people ever learn? If it's a bank holiday get there very early or don't bother.
27.3 here allowing for shade and cooling.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it's showing 30 out and 24 in. To me thats just fine.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Currently showing 26 degrees here at 7.30 pm upstair sin my house on our thermostat...

Have just spent a VERY pleasant afternoon outside, shorts on, shirt off reading my book and then the newspaper; followed by a few cold beers and a BBQ; then a nice game of Scrabble with Mrs GMJ...

Bliss

Now double Corrie and then the last part of The Woman in White followed by the unscripted Car Share episode...

Graham :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hot here

But our house remains cool in the front lounge

Shame I couldn’t get into it without ignoring guests

Who delighted in the sun , the BBQ

So as usual I ferried out food, chicken, mixed veg, cooked in the oven 

Tomatoe and cheese pie 

Salads, home made hummus, dips ect 

Whilst Albert did his man thing and cooked beef burgers and sausages on the BBQ

The three grandkids did their thing

The dogs did their thing 

And I enjoyed it 

I think 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad that people who work had nice weather for the whole weekend.
Us retired people had the option of staying home and avoiding the jams, so we did.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully it will be repeated at the end of the month for all those who normally work 

I guess we too travelled to the seaside or the Lake District for that long weekend when we worked, risked the traffic jams

No fortunately we know longer need to 

Heaton Park , local to us was always a favourite , I bet it was full of families all weekend 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We always worked bank holidays, being self employed has a lot of advantages, we could work without being disturbed by phone calls.
Always took time off when we wanted it, very rarely in school holidays :grin2:
Its our kind of weather here, sunny 24° with a nice breeze.


----------

